# Grouping multiple images in one



## AdrianBetti (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't figure out how to group multiple images like in photoshop. Could anyone help me?


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Create a new blank image large enough to hold all the separate images.
Drag the other images in one at a time.
They'll all be on separate layers you can resize and relocate them individually.


----------



## AdrianBetti (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Your welcome Adrian.


----------

